# Remanufactured Revolver



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm thinking of buying a revolver that the gs says was sent back because the cylinder wouldn't lock. It was fixed and it is being sold at a good price. Should I buy it? What do you think?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

What make is it and what's the price?


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

Taurus model 941, 22 magnum, $325.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Do you rally really want it?? One of those you just gotta have??

I like and own a Taurus, but I would try to steer away from their revolvers right now.

However, it does have a lifetime waranty.


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

dosborn said:


> Do you rally really want it?? One of those you just gotta have??
> 
> I like and own a Taurus, but I would try to steer away from their revolvers right now.
> 
> However, it does have a lifetime waranty.


Why would you steer away from the revolvers now?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

All I am going to say is Taurus is having timing issuses with some of their revolvers right now. They are running from $403 to about $455 for that model new and that's MSRP. You can get them for about $50 bucks cheaper than that if you shop around.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

nailer said:


> Why would you steer away from the revolvers now?


Exactly what Baldy said:smt1099


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

dosborn said:


> Do you rally really want it?? One of those you just gotta have??
> 
> I like and own a Taurus, but I would try to steer away from their revolvers right now.
> 
> However, it does have a lifetime waranty.


Listen to the man. Taurus revolvers are what screwed me, I lost hundreds on their cheaply made POS.
Just my opinion, but that opinion comes from experience, from a frame screw falling out of the gun while I was shooting it, from one gun having to go hack for repairs before I ever fired one bullet out of it, for having to spend 100 in shipping and insurance to sent the trash guns back to the Taurus factory for repairs, for them taking 10 weeks to fix both guns and me being with out my guns for that long, and the money I lost when I sold them back to the ffl.
Taurus guns are like that nightmarish mother in law you just can't get away from.


----------

